# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  RCrystal Place - Another lowtech - 60 liters

## André Grassi

hi friends...  :Cool: 

I am posting the pictures of the my new assembly. The name is RCrystal Place. This name was chosen because have one shoal of Tetras Red Crystal (_Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi)_. Approximately 20 fish. 

The theme this tank is totally lowtech only plants of growth slow. I hope your enjoy.







Thanks for all... Comment are all welcome!

Cheers.

----------


## Samuel Lee

Nice colour contrast and I like the layout , it would be good to state maybe what plants u have in your tank.

----------


## MrSausage

i really like your tank, very good, maintenance free low tech tank.

----------


## beetroot

Looks really beautiful!

----------


## André Grassi

*Samuel:* Thanks for comment Samuel... The plants i am have in the tank is Echinodorus tenellus, Nymphaea micantra, Vesicularia dubyana, Valisnéria nana, Echinodorus latifólius, Microsorum pteropus "windelov", microsorum pteropus "pteropus", Anubias barteri var ''nana'' and var "nana petit".

*MrSausage:* Thanks MrSausage. i am happy your enjoy...

*Beetroot:* Thanks for comment. I am happy our enjoy.

----------


## André Grassi

Update...





I hope your enjoy...

----------


## YiDaLi

Indeed a nicely contrasted set up u've got there :Smile:  Are there any other fishes by the way?

----------


## Verminator

:Shocked:  Such vibrant reds in your Serpae tetra! Stunning!

Breath-taking tank aswell, simply amazing. 

You should be very proud of this set-up

----------


## slacker04

Indeed you have some very healthy looking tetra! Absolutely lovely!

----------


## André Grassi

*YiDaLi:* Thanks for comment... yes... there 2 paracheirodon axelrodi, 2 corydoras spp.

*Verminator:* Thanks for comment. Really I am liked this tank. but he still has much to evolve. :Smile: 

*Slacker04:* thanks for comment. i am very happy your enjoy...

More one pictures of tetras


Who wants to see in high resolution, just visit my homepage!

Thanks for all

Regards!

----------


## Jervis

Totally amazing! Now you are tempting me to rescape my tank  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

Verminator... these aren't serpae tetra. Thats probably why you find them more vibrant. costwise.. almost 10 serpae tetra can get about 1 of these fellas.  :Smile: 
These are available locally..but very rarely seen. i've only seen them three times so far myself. Commonly known as Crystal Red Tetra.

Nice tank Andre... keep up the good work. :Smile:

----------


## Verminator

They look so similar to Serpae Tetra's. I thought the few bigger ones were these anyway  :Grin:  Hehe

----------


## André Grassi

*Jervis:* Thanks Jervis... i am happy your enjoy... yours tanks is totally amazing...
Thanks for comment. :Smile: 

*ranmasatome:* Thanks ranmasatome... i am happy your enjoy.  :Wink: 

*Verminator:*  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Loves the setup.  :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

Oh yeah your photo clarity is superb! What camera are you using?

----------


## Aquaria One

is that an ADA tank or optiwhite tank?

----------


## André Grassi

*Adrian:* Thanks for comment Adrian. :Well done: 

*Jervis:* The camera is sony DSC-H7. Thanks for comment. :Smile: 

*Aquaria One:* sorry, but I do not understand your question. Thanks for comment. :Confused: 

I have a little more novelty in that tank. I made some minor changes in layout to give a greater effect of depth, because of the way earlier this effect was not very noticeable. With these changes I think the layout looks much improved. I think with time everything will improve. It is not difficult to understand that the mosses are tied with red lines, but unfortunately was the only color I had available at this time.  
Come to detail: On the left side, I made a small elevation with gravel and rocks there and put some stones with mosses, followed by others around the trunk. On the right side, another hill, but this time with Eleocharis Minimum Echinodorus tenellus and that's not for now to see. These are to do with the contrast of Valisnérias and saggital brings. The trunk and some plants were also changed their position. 


Tetra Red Crystal


Thanks to all...

Regards.

----------


## fishbuger

So green....so red.....so nice! I am truly in awe of the things I see here in AQ.

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

its magnificent!!!

----------


## André Grassi

Fishbuger: thanks for comment fishbuger...i am happy your enjoy... :Wink: 
Flowerhfanatic: Thanks :Smug:

----------


## jasonchua1982

Nice setup and good photography  :Smile: 

I like the new scape more, think will be nicer when the moss are fully grown !

Great job overall  :Grin:

----------


## André Grassi

I agree with you. The tank will win more with the mosses grown. I think in a few months already be much better. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## theanswerseeker

WHat fish is it? They look great! So red..

----------


## André Grassi

the fish is _hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi._ Here in Brazil the name &#233; Tetra Red Crystal.

----------


## blink_willie

That's a very nice looking tank you have.I like the contrast of the red tetras against the plants.

----------


## André Grassi

:Well done: thanks for comment... I happy your enjoy..

----------


## André Grassi

Hello friends of Aquaticquotient ... 
I'm showing the update of the tank. Some algae have already appeared, probably due to the exaggeration of Flourish Tabs I use this assembly, but nothing of serious, just a few filamentous I think in my brief battalion of ten (10) clean-glasses will already controls them in a satisfactory manner.



Cheers!

----------


## blue33

Is that plant "Hottonia Palustris" on the left?  :Smile:

----------


## André Grassi

Hi blue33. Thanks for comment. The plant on the left is _Ceratopteris thalictroides._
Cheers.

----------


## André Grassi

Black Background


Cheers

----------


## André Grassi

Update...

New Aquascaping


Comment are all welcome

Cheers

----------


## flamey

very nice! i prefer the new aquascape better than the old one.  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Wow! It's really getting nicer and nicer each round...Great work!  :Well done:

----------


## blue33

This one looks even better, got to trim your moss regularly or else the floor will be taken over by them.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Andre!!

really nice low tech you have there.. and as i can see.. you're starting to use the presence of space to enhance your scape. wonderful. Many people dont even begin to understand how to use space as a enhancement. really enjoyable scape, just need to watch some of those plants you used.. might not fit the leaf structure of the tank entirely.

Lets see what it becomes from now on. :Grin:

----------


## WiNd08

wow! your second scape really reminds me of Gunung Ledang in Malaysia when i was there trekking. the branches reminds me of the fallen trees and the moss are like undergrowth around the fallen trees.. and walking deeping into the jungle there are granite boulders (those rocks on the right) which leads into caves!

the white gravel reminds me of the the sand lining the streams which eventually leads to the waterfall :Razz:  :Razz: 

the taller grass at the left back reminds me of the tall overgrowth of the rainforest :Razz: 

lousy description but i'll trying to express as much as i can LOL!!

Bro Andre, maybe you could add a black background! it'd look really mysterious i believe!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## André Grassi

*Flamey:* Thanks flamey... i am happy your enjoy... :Well done: 

*Merviso:* Thanks for comment Merviso... :Smile: 

*Blue33:* Thanks for the comment ... As part of the sand moss will be cut regularly. Already in other parts I will let him grow at will to see how it is. ::smt023: 

*ranmasatome:* Thank you for comment. What plant are you referring to? Do you have a better idea of the type of plant to use this tank to improve the appearance? :Smile: 

*WiNd08:* Thanks brother ... I am very happy that I succeeded in passing that feeling for you. I will add the black like you said and after that show more pictures here. Thank you for comment. :Well done: 

Ps.: Sorry to all for the English. I would say that the forum and people here are great. :Wink: 

Cheers!

----------


## WiNd08

no problem with your english at all, i can understand it  :Very Happy: 

hope to see you more often in this forum!! :Razz:

----------


## fishpoo

very nice scape, are you using ferts without co2? 
and those are some nice fish... don't seem to see them in singapore...

----------


## André Grassi

*WiNd08:* Thanks for comment my friend...

*fishpoo:* Thanks fishpoo... I am using CO2 and fertilizer. Use as fertilizer potassium and iron. The name of this fish is Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi. He is originally from Brazil here.

Best cheers!

----------


## JadeIceGreen

You are really very good at scaping. And its always nice to use native fauna.

----------


## André Grassi

*JadeIceGreen:* Thanks bro... I also liked that much wildlife :Smile: 

Update:



I'm a bit of algae in that tank. I think that Flourish tabs eventually rising to the water column.  :Mad: 

 :Idea: To resolve this problem by increasing the amount of CO ². This causes the metabolism of plants grow and makes them more quickly consume the ecxesso of nutrients in the water. 
Added floating plants and I fertilized with potassium. The plants need 
potassium to consume the nutrients from the water column. :Idea: 

The exchanges of water are being made 50% every two days!
 
I hope that on some days they go away! :Cool: 

Cheers

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Hope the new regime and plants help get rid of your algae!

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks JadeIceGreen...

I think it worked the way I tried to remove the algae. In a few days the tank reacted in a positive and algae left, leaving very few. To finish eliminates them I reduce the lighting and some days I think it will free them.



Thanks to all

Cheers!

----------


## Verminator

Havnt' heard anything from you in a while. How's the tank going. Any chance of a quick update sometime soon  :Smile:

----------


## Francesco_89

....nice!!!!

----------


## André Grassi

*Verminator:* Thanks for your comment my friend. Sorry for my ausence. This tank is going very well. update now in below. 
*Francesco 89:* Thanks... i am happy your enjoy.



Best Cheers to all

----------


## amedias

Bonito Nano seguiremos su evolucion

----------


## André Grassi

Muitas Gracias. Fico muito feliz que voc&#234; tenha gostado.

My two tanks... side by side...


Best Cheers to all

----------


## Cyworld

Hey Andre Gassi.
Both tanks look splendid. I always wanted to keep a SW tank. But just the equipments scare me already lol. :Laughing:

----------


## Plant_Geek

Wow 

Really beautiful. Must be very rewarding to watch  :Smile:

----------


## André Grassi

*Cyworld:* Thanks for your comment. I too thought the price is very hight, but this tanks ''all in one'' have one lower price. Here in my country the high price is corals and fishs...

*Plant Geek:* thanks for your comment. I am very happy your enjoy...

Now, one little update...
The plants grow very faster. I am cut the moss one time for month, else this invade all in your front. Below pictures without equipaments.







Thanks to all... comment are all welcome!

best cheers!

----------


## Repz

not too sure if someone's already asked. But what settings did you use when you took those pictures for your rescape? 

I've got a H7 myself recently and would appreciate any tips.

----------


## Cyworld

Dude.
U are living my fishkeeping dream man!
I am so jealous of your SW tank!!!
They are 2 totally different genres but dang! They are so beautiful!
Just curious, is that tank your first try on SW?
BTW, which did you start out this hobby with freshwater or saltwater?

----------


## André Grassi

*Repz:* Thanks for your comment. I am happy you enjoy my pictures. At the Beginning I using too the Sony DSC-H7, but i change for one Canon Xsi 450-D Rebel.
Below pictures with Canon - the noise is very low, I am still learning to take pictures with it






*Cyworld:* Thanks man...i am start in hobby with freshwater tank. Saltwater I beginning at little time. The first saltwater tank I make very wrong, so i don't have sucess. So i decided disassemble and mount one litlle tank for win esperience.

----------


## Madman

Just saw your tanks and I must say I too envy you!

The photos are very nicely shot.

Did you just shoot the pictures with hand, or did you put it on trippod? Just curious?

Thanks!

----------


## Plantbrain

Excellent endeavor Andre, glad to see the tank's progression.
Have you used Excel/Easy Carb instead of CO2?
Makes algae issues go away pretty easily.
Looked like an algae issue to begin with, particularly with that species of algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------

